# Bellator 42 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Saturday night Apr. 23rd, from the Lucky Star Casino in Concho, OK, Bellator FC 42 takes place at 9:00 PM EDT for the main card. If you want to compete against everybody else that signs up, just send me a pm to keep your picks on the downlow. Include *who wins each listed fight* (either fighter or a draw) and how they manage it (*KO/Tko, Submission, Decision or DQ*) by the time they start on Saturday night. 









Whoever gets the most winners right on (picking both the right guy and the right method) will receive 500,000 credits. If there is a tie, they all get that same prize. If someone gets every fight right on, the prize is doubled to an even million. Last week's winner was this lucky guy, try and beat him this week he only had 3 right.



> Tim Carpenter vs Christian M'Pumbu
> Richard Hale vs DJ Linderman
> Ronnie Mann vs Josh Arocho
> Luiz Alberto Nogueira vs Jerod Spoon










​
Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
Couchwarrior
mattandbenny
Mike28
limba
St. Paul Guy
attention
dudeabides
hixxy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in on this one.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We are down to 4 fights for this one because Buentello is out so the main event is off.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, unfortunate we can't see Konrad fight. But he has time. I guess the lightheavyweights become center stage at this point.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like fun. I'll play.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Am i too late now?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We are only doing main event fights at this show, so the deadline is in a couple hours. (They moved our prelim fight up to the main card when Buentello got hurt.)


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok give me 10 mins and ill get my picks in


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hurryyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The Results


Tim Carpenter vs. Christian M'Pumbu
*M'Pumbu wins by TKO*
Right on: *dudeabides, attention, limba, Couchwarrior*


Richard Hale vs. DJ Linderman
*Hale wins by Decision*
Right on: *kantowrestler*


Luiz Nogueira vs. Jerod Spoon
*Nogueira wins by Decision*
Right on: *dudeabides, mattandbenny, kantowrestler*


Ronnie Mann vs. Josh Arocho
*Mann wins by Decision*
Right on: *dudeabides*​
3 out of 4: dudeabides
2 out of 4: kantowrestler
1 out of 4: attention, limba, Couchwarrior, mattandbenny

The lucky winner tonight is dudeabides with 3/4 right on. Got to get both the winners and the methods right on the fights like it said in the first post. He holds onto his 500000 credits. Again nobody got the million by getting all 4 right on. Interestingly, the easiest to pick was M'Pumbu's tko even though he was the underdog in the fight. See you guys next week if you want to try again for Bellator 43, you gotta beat that guy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Now I can understand why there is no title in this pick'em. Not enough guys compete to justify a title. Well time will tell.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I erm got none right


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What is taht supposed to mean hixxy?


----------

